# Mirrorless



## sanj (Feb 28, 2018)

I applaud and appreciate all members who stood by their conviction that mirrorless and EVF are the future. 
Because it obviously is. 

These members took a lot of beating but they were right.


----------



## sanj (Feb 28, 2018)

This is a congratulatory post, not a 'put down' post. And I do not intend to 'put down' anyone.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Feb 28, 2018)

sanj said:


> This is a congratulatory post, not a 'put down' post. And I do not intend to 'put down' anyone.


It is still a rather draconian statement though and it denies the rest of us the right to hold a different opinion.
In the end it does not really matter though. I couldn't give a toss whether my camera contains a mirror or not, as long as it allows me to produce the results I am looking for.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 28, 2018)

sanj said:


> I applaud and appreciate all members who stood by their conviction that mirrorless and EVF are the future.
> Because it obviously is.
> 
> These members took a lot of beating but they were right.



I don't think there are many who thought that mirrorless/EVF would be the future. The big question was "when." We could see the potential but the original A7s had not achieved parity with the SLRs then. Now the technology in the A9 is compelling. Ironically, mirrorless is not necessarily less expensive as some have claimed.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 28, 2018)

sanj said:


> I applaud and appreciate all members who stood by their conviction that mirrorless and EVF are the future.
> Because it obviously is.
> 
> These members took a lot of beating but they were right.



Wow! Talk about missing the point. 
A far as I can tell, no-one ever denied mirrorless had a future. The discussion came when mirrorless zealots decided that Canon had to do it immediately or face oblivion. That started 5 years ago. 

Unless, of course you can quote anyone who said that it was not the case....


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 28, 2018)

Remember when digital first came out. It was the future, but at the time it was nowhere near as good as film, with the exception of no waiting to get it developed... The technology matured and we have moved from digiotal being noise in the sales charts to where film cameras are the noise...

Most of us think that mirrorless and EVF is the future. When it first came out, it was terrible, but as the technology matures, the results get better and better until here we are today where the winner is debateable, and moving towards where mirrorless will be the overall winner.

AND, just like with film, there will remain cases where the mirrored camera is the best choice. Mirrors are not going to vanish, but it is a safe bet that they will loose their place on the top of the sales lists.

The only members that "took a beating" are the ones that insisted that it had to be done NOW! or Canon would quickly suffer destruction.


----------



## slclick (Feb 28, 2018)

Another post by someone with a time machine.


----------

